# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  واسه موفقیت تو کنکور 95 راهنماییم کنید

## arman4133

سلام دوستان... من سوم تجربی هستم منطقه 3 با میانگین تراز 6200... الان دارم واسه امتحان نهایی میخونم بعد از امتحان نهایی یعنی  از اوایل تیر میخوام استارت کنکور رو  بزنم
ولی یه سری مشکلات سر راهمه که یکی یکی میگم و امیدارم راهنماییم کنید
1. ترازم خیلی بالا و پایین داره مثلا یه بار میشم 6700 یه بار میشم 5800 و این خیلی ناراحتم میکنه

2.درصدام تو کانون واقعا نوسان عجیبی داره مثلا فیزیک یهو 70 میزنم یهو 12 درصد... نمیدونم چرا بعضی فصلا رو مشکل دارم مثل مغناطیس که بالای 30 نزدم ولی خازن رو 70 میزنم یا ریاضی یهو 80 میزنم یهو 20 درصد..... البته شیمی همیشه بالای 60 میزنم و زیستم هم ضعیفه بین 30 تا 60 میزنم... البته این درصدا بدون تست زدن هست و فقط جزوه و کتابای کمک اموزشی خوندم امسال و خیلی خیلی کم تست زدم

3. نمیدونم تو خونه چرا نمیتونم تست بزنم یعنی خیلی وقتم میگیره و اعصابم خورد میشه... بعد از یه مدت تستا یادم میره و  نمیتونم همونا هم حل کنم و بعد از یه مدت تسلطم نابود میشه مجبور میشم دوباره از رو کتابا بخونم

4.تو عمرم خلاصه برداری نکردم...

5. کلا به من بگین چجوری و هرچند روز تست بزنم تا یادم نره تست هارو

6: ریاضی نمیدونم از رو چ کتابی تست بزنم

7. و اینکه یه جورایی افراطیم یعنی وقتی یه درس رو خوندم حتما باید مثلا اون فصلو کامل بخونم و نمیتونم برم سراغ درس دیگه کلا ریز ریز نمیتونم درس بخونم یعنی امسال اگه عصر شیمی میخوندم دیگه کامل تا شب شیمی میخوندم... یه جورایی دوست دارم خفن یه درس رو بخونم...

8. سرعت خوندن یه درس برای اولین بارم خیلی پایینه مثلا یه  فصل زیست 3 یا 4 ساعت و بعضی وقتا تا 7  8 ساعت هم طول میکشه...واسه دوره هم سرعت خوبی ندارم ولی وقتی  راه میرم و درس میخونم برای مرور زودتر تمام میکنم ولی حیف که کمرم و پام رو داغون میکنه

9. کلا احساس میکنم روش درس خوندنم کند و یه جورایی اشتباهه

10. به نظرتون ارزش داره از بوشهر تا شیراز رو برم(5 ساعت راه) برای کلاس فیزیک تو اموزشگاههای اونجا...اخه شنیدم  اقای اسماعیل پور خیلی دبیر خوببی هستن و دانش اموزاش اکثرا درصدای بالا میزنن...

ببخشید سرتون رو درد اوردم :Yahoo (76):    فقط لطفا از امتحان نهایی نگید که دیگه حالم ازش بهم میخوره :Yahoo (114): ... کنکور رو خیلی بیشتر دوس دارم  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## arman4133

up...هیچکی نیست؟

----------


## Saeed735

*اول یک برنامه ی کلی:




زیست*:(بخش اول خواندن فصول مربوط به زیست مولکولی و متابولیسم سلول یعنی فصل های ۱ و ۲  سال دوم + ۵ سال سوم + ۱ و ۲ سال چهارم+8 پیش دانشگاهی)
 

 (بخش دوم خواندن فصول  مربوط به دستگاههای بدن یعنی فصل های 3 و 4 و 5 و 6  و ۷ و  ۸ سال دوم البته قسمت های مربوط به جانوریش قسمت های مربوط به گیاهی در قسمت گیاهی خوانده شود + ۱، ۲، ۳، ۴ و ۱۱ سال سوم)


(بخش سوم خواندن فصول مربوط به ژنتیک یعنی فصل های 6 و ۷ و ۸ سال سوم + ۵ سال چهارم)


(بخش چهارم خواندن   فصول مربوط به گیاهی یعنی قسمتهای گیاهی فصل هایی از سال دوم و سوم مثل 3 و   6و8  سال دوم و غیره  + ۹ و ۱۰ سال سوم)


(بخش پنجم خواندن فصول مربوط به قارچ و باکتری و آغازیان یعنی فصول ۹، ۱۰ و ۱۱ پیش‌دانشگاهی)


(بخش ششم خواندن فصول متفرقه یعنی فصل های ۳، ۴، ۶ و ۷ سال چهارم)


البته شما میتونی جای   بخشها رو عوض کنی و مثلا بخش 2 رو به جای 6 یا بخش 5 رو به جای 4 بخونی هر   طور که به صلاحته و فکر میکنی با برنامت جور درمیاد بخون.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*شیمی*: (اول شیمی سال دوم بعد سوم و بعد پیش )


خیلی ها میگن شیمی نیاز به پایه و   ترکیب نداره و حتی از پیش هم شروع به خوندن کنی مشکلی نخواهی داشت. این نظر   درسته ولی به نظر من اگه سال دوم و سوم تا حد خوبی یادت هست اینکارو بکن و   اول  پیش بعد سوم و بعد دومو بخون ولی اگه اینطور نیست مجبوری که  اول از   سال دوم شروع کنی و به ترتیب پیش بری چون اینطوری بازدهی بهتری خواهی  داشت.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*فیزیک*:( به ترتیب حرکت شناسی-دینامیک و حرکت دایره ای-کاروانژی-نوسان-امواج-پیش2-سال سوم-سال دوم-سال اول)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ریاضی*:(اول   از همه اگه تو پایت مشکل داری ریاضی سال اول و حل مشکل های احتمالی که تو   محاسبات داری و خواندن اتحادها و تجزیه و چند جمله ایها و غیره که در سال   اول آمده بعد به ترتیب معادلات و نامعادلات-ماتریس و دستگاه   معادلات-قدرمطلق و جزصحیح و معادلات مربوط بع آنها-تابع-تابع نمایی و   لگاریتم-آمار و مدل سازی-آنالیز ترکیبی و احتمال-مثلثات-حدو پیوستگی و   مجانب-دنباله وتصاعد-مشتق و کاربرد-انتگرال-مقاطع و هندسه مختصاتی-هندسه 1)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ادبیات*:(به   نظر من برای ادبیات اول مبحثی بخون یعنی اول آرایه های ادبی بعد تاریخ   ادبیات بعد قرابت معنایی بعد لغات و واژه نامه  بعد زبان فارسی و املا بعد   از اتمام اینها از کتاب پیش شروع کن به خوندن و چیزایی که از لغت و ارایه و   قرابت و املا و زبان فارسی یاد گرفتی روی متن درس پیاده کن و با یک کتاب   خوب مثل گاج سبز یا غیره چک کن و ببین که درست نوشتی یا نه)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*عربی*:(این درسو   حتما باید از سال اول دبیرستان شروع کنی و به ترتیب کتاب بری جلو ولی اگه   مشکلی داشتی باید از راهنمایی شروع کنی پس اگه عربیت ضعیفه اول برو سمت   عربی راهنمایی و مطمن باش زیاد وقتتو نخواهد گرفت)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*زبان خارجه*:(اول لغت بعد گرامر بعد ردینگ و کلوز)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*دینی*:(از پیش شروع کن بعد دوم و بعد سوم)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Saeed735

*دوم داشتن کتاب های تست مناسب و خوب که من چند تا رو نام میبرم برای هر  درس....تو برو کتابخونه یا سایت اون انتشارات و هر کدوم که از لحاظ سبک و روش مطالعه و سطح علمی باهات سازگارترن رو بگیر:*





*ادبیات*:  کتاب ادبیات موضوعی گاج یا کتاب ادبیات جامع مهروماه(پنج گنج)  .....کتاب قرابت معنایی هامون سبطی از نشردریافت....کتاب تاریخ ادبیات نشر  الگو یا تاریخ ادبیات مصور از تخته سیاه....کتاب ارایه های ادبی مصور از تخته سیاه یا جزوه ارایه های ادبی از هامون سبطی که میتونی  از نت دانلود کنی....کتاب زبانفارسی هامون سبطی از نشر دریافت.




*عربی*:کتاب عربی کامل گاج یا خیلی سبز یا تخته سیاه البته گاج سفید هم کتاب بدی نیست.




*دینی*: کتاب جامع گاج یا نشر الگو.... کتاب لقمه دین زندگی مهروماه برای آیات یا کتاب آیات و نکات گاج.




*زبان*: کتاب جامع مبتکران از شهاب اناری یا کتاب نشر شبقره...کتاب درک مطلب  به زبان ساده مبتکران از اناری....کتاب تیک 8 گاج +کتاب 1201 لغت از سری  کتابهای لقمه مهروماه.




*زمین*:کتاب زمین شناسی هفت چیزخیلی سبز.




*ریاضی*: کتاب  جامع خیلی سبز یا مهروماه اگه واسه آموزش میخوای کوله پشتی.




*زیست*:کتاب جامع گاج نقره ای یا سال به سال نشر الگو یا یا سال به سال خیلی سبز البته کتاب  خوشخوان هم تعریفشو شنیدم .کتابای فاگوزیست فردین جوادی و رنگین کمان روح الله امراییم فوق العادن+ جزوه زیست مغناطیس ذهنی از استاد ارامش که  حتما از نت دانلود کن.




*فیزیک*: کتاب جامع گاج نقره ای یا کتاب نشر الگو یا خیلی سبز البته میگن فیزیک فار هم خوبه.(البته کتاب پایشو میتونی ازنت دان کنی)




*شیمی*: کتاب مبتکران یا خیلی سبز یا جامع گاج البته کتاب شیمی جامع مهروماه هم بد نیست.










بالا اول کتابهای جامع مورد نیازو نوشتم بعد کتابهای مبحثی مورد نیاز... در  ضمن اون کتابایی که اول نوشتم کتابایی بودن که به نظر خودم از بقیه کتابهایی  که نوشتم یکمی بهتر بودن البته این نظر منه شما تو کتابخانه یا تو  سایت های مربوط به کتب نمونه هاشونو نگا کنین و هر کدومو که میپسندین  بگیرید.به هر حال باید خودت نگا کنی و یکیو انتخاب کنی ما نمیتونیم نظرمونو  به کسی تحمیل کنیم چون سطح علمی و روش خوندن ما ممکنه بسیار متفاوت  باشه...موفق باشین

----------


## Saeed735

*سوم:روشهای ایجاد  تمرکز و همینطور برقراری شرایط مطالعه خوبه:*




داﺷﺘﻦ  ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ  ﻳﻚ ﻣ ﻬﺎرت اﺳﺖ و اﻳﺠﺎد ﻣﻬﺎرت  در وﺟﻮد ﻫﺮﻛﺴﻲ ﻣﺤﺘﺎج اﺳﺘﻔﺎده از ﺗﻜﻨﻴﻚ ﻫﺎﺳﺖ .ﻣﻬﻤﺘﺮﻳﻦ ﺗﻜﻨﻴﻚ اﻳﺠﺎد ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ  ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ی ﻓﻌﺎل اﺳﺖ. ﻫﻴﭻ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﻛﺮدهاﻳﺪ ﻛﻪ ﻫﻴﭻ  داﻧﺶ آﻣﻮزی در ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ی  رﻳﺎﺿﻴﺎت و ﺣﻞ ﻣﺴﺄﻟﻪ ﻫﺎ ﺑﺎ ﻣﺸﻜﻞ ﻋﺪم ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﻣﻮاﺟﻪ ﻧﻴﺴﺖ .اﻳﻦ ﺑﺪان دﻟﻴﻞ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ  ﻫﻨﮕﺎم ﺣﻞ ﻣﺴﺄﻟﻪ ﺷﻤﺎ درﮔﻴ ﺮ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻫﺴﺘﻴﺪ اﻣﺎ در ﻫﻨﮕﺎم ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ی ﺻﺮف و  اﺻﻄﻼﺣﺎً ﺣﻔﻆ ﻛﺮدن اﻳﻦ درﮔﻴﺮی وﺟﻮد ﻧﺪارد .ﺑﺮای آﻧﻜﻪ اﻳﻦ ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ در دروس  اﺻﻄﻼﺣﺎً ﺣﻔﻈﻲ ﻧﻴﺰ اﻳﺠﺎد ﺷﻮد و ﺣﺘﻲ در دروس رﻳﺎﺿﻲ و  …ﻧﻴﺰ ﺗﻘﻮﻳﺖ ﮔﺮدد، ﺑﺎﻳﺪ  ﺗﻼش ﻛﻨﻴﻢ ﺗﺎ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ی ﺧﻮد را ﻓﻌﺎل ﻧﻤﺎﻳﻴﻢ و ﺧﻮد را درﮔﻴﺮ اﻳﻦ ﻣﻮﺿﻮع ﻛﻨﻴﻢ  .ﺑﺮای اﻳﺠﺎد درﮔﻴﺮی در ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ در ﺗﻤﺎﻣﻲ زﻣﺎﻧﻬﺎ و ﺗﻤﺎﻣﻲ دروس ﺗﻜﻨﻴﻚ ﻫﺎی زﻳﺮ  ﺑﺴﻴﺎر ﻣﻔﻴﺪ واﻗﻊ ﺧﻮاﻫﻨﺪ ﺷﺪ  :


۱-ﻃﺮح ﺳﺆال

ﻃﺮح ﺳﺆال ﭘﻴﺶ از ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻌﻨﻲ  ﻗﺮاردادن ﺳﺆاﻻﺗﻲ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ ﺑﺎ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻣﻲ ﺧﻮاﻫﻴﻢ ﭘﺎﺳﺦ آﻧﻬﺎ را ﺑﻴﺎﺑﻴﻢ. از  آﻧﺠﺎﻳﻴﻜﻪ درس را در ﻛﻼس ﺷﻨﻴﺪه اﻳﻢ، واﺿﺢ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ ﻣﻲﺗﻮاﻧﻴﻢ ﭘﺮﺳﺸﻬﺎﻳﻲ را ﻣﻄﺮح  ﻧﻤﺎﻳﻴﻢ ﻳﺎ از ﺗﻜﺎﻟﻴﻒ ﻣﻌﻠﻢ اﺳﺘﻔﺎده ﻛﻨﻴﻢ .اﻳﻦ ﺗﻜﻨﻴﻚ ذﻫﻦ ﺷﻤﺎ را وادار ﻣﻲ ﻛﻨﺪ  ﺗﺎ ﺑﻪ ﻃﻮر ﻓﻌﺎﻻﻧﻪ و ﺑﺎ ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ، دﻗﺖ ﻛﺎﻓﻲ، اﻧﮕﻴﺰه و ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﺑﭙﺮدازد  .در ﺿﻤﻦ ﺧﻮاﻧﻨﺪه را ﻓﻌﺎ ل و ﻋﻤﻴﻘﺎً درﮔﻴﺮ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻣﻲ ﻛﻨﺪ .ﻓﺮد ﺑﺮای ﻳﺎﻓﺘﻦ  ﭘﺎﺳﺦ ﺳﺆاﻻت ﺧﻮ د، ﺑﺎﻳﺴﺘﻲ ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺣﻮاس ﺧﻮد را ﺣﻔﻆ ﻛﻨﺪ زﻳﺮا در ﻫﻨﮕﺎم ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ  ﻧﻤﻲﺗﻮان ﺑﺪون ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﭘﺎﺳﺦ ﺳﺆاﻻت را ﭘﻴﺪا ﻛﺮد .ﺑﻌﺪ از ﺧﻮاﻧﺪن ﻣﻄﻠﺐ و ﻳﺎ ﻃﺮح  ﺳﺆال ﻣﻴﺰان ﻓﺮاﮔﻴﺮی ﺧﻮد را ارزﺷﻴﺎﺑﻲ ﻛﺮده ﺑﻪ ﻧﻘﺎط ﻗﻮت و ﺿﻌﻒ ﺧﻮد ﭘﻲ ﻣﻲﺑﺮﻳﺪ  .ﻃﺮح ﺳﺆال ﺳﺒﺐ ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد ﺧﻮاﻧﻨﺪه در ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﺎت ﺑﻌﺪی ﺑﺮای از ﺑﻴﻦ ﺑﺮدن ﻧﻘﺎط ﺿﻌﻒ  ﺧﻮد، ﺑﺎ دﻗﺖ ﺑﻴﺸﺘﺮی ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻛﻨﺪ  .


۲-ﺗﻨﺪﺧﻮاﻧﻲ

ﺗﻨﺪﺧﻮاﻧﻲ ﺑﺎﻋﺚ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ و ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺑﻴﺸﺘﺮ و  ﻓﻬﻤﻴﺪن ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ و در ﻧﺘﻴﺠﻪ ﺑﺎﻋﺚ ﻳﺎدﮔﻴﺮی ﺑﻬﺘﺮ ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد .ﻓﻜﺮ و ذﻫﻦ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺎدر اﺳﺖ  ﻫﺰاران ﻛﻠﻤﻪ را در دﻗﻴﻘﻪ از ﺧﻮد ﻋﺒﻮر دﻫﺪ .وﻟﻲ اﮔﺮ ﺳﺮﻋﺖ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻣﺎ ﭘﺎﻳﻴﻦ  ﺑﺎﺷﺪ، ذﻫﻦ، وﻗﺖ اﺿﺎﻓﻲ ﻣﻲ آورد و ﻧﺎﭼﺎر ﺑﻪ اﻳﻦ ﺷﺎﺧﻪ و آن ﺷﺎﺧﻪ ﻣﻲ ﭘﺮد و در  ﻧﺘﻴﺠﻪ، ﺣﻮاس ﭘﺮﺗﻲ اﻳﺠﺎد    ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد .ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﺳﺮﻳﻊ ﻳﺎ ﺗﻨﺪﺧﻮاﻧﻲ، ﻓﺮﺻﺖ ﺟﻮﻻن ﺑﻪ  ذﻫﻦ ﻧﻤﻲ دﻫﺪ و ﺳﺒﺐ ﺑﺮﻗﺮاری ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺣﻮاس ﻫﻨﮕﺎم ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد. 


۳-ﺧﻮاﻧﺪن اﺟﻤﺎﻟﻲ

روش ﺧﻮاﻧﺪن اﺟﻤﺎﻟﻲ، ﻣﺒﺘﻨﻲ اﺳﺖ ﺑﺮ ﻳﻚ  ﻧﻤﻮﻧﻪ ﮔﻴﺮی ﺳﺮﻳﻊ از ﻧﻜﺎت اﺳﺎﺳﻲ و ﺻﺮف ﻧﻈﺮ ﻛﺮدن از ﺟﺰﺋﻴﺎت. در اﻳﻦ روش،  ﺧﻮاﻧﻨﺪه، ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ را ﺳﺎزﻣﺎنﺑﻨﺪی ﻣﻲ ﻛﻨﺪ و آﻧﮕﺎه ﻫﺪف از ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﺧﻮد را ﻣﺸﺨﺺ  ﻛﺮده، ﻣﻘﺪار زﻣﺎن ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ و ﻣﻴﺰان دﺷﻮاری ﻛﺘﺎب را ﺗﺨﻤﻴﻦ ﻣﻲ زﻧﺪ و ﺳﭙﺲ از  ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺳﺆال ﻛﺮدن، ﻛﻨﺠﻜﺎوی، ﻋﻼﻗﻪ، دﻗﺖ و ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺣﻮاس ﺧﻮد را اﻓﺰاﻳﺶ ﻣﻲ دﻫﺪ.


۴-ﺟﺪﻳﺖ در ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ

ﺑﻪ ﻣﺤﺾ ﻧﺸﺴﺘﻦ ﭘﺸﺖ ﻣﻴﺰ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ، ﺧﻮاﻧﺪن  را ﺑﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺖ ﺷﺮوع ﻛﻨﻴﺪ .زﻳﺮا اﮔﺮ ﺳﺮﻳﻊ ﻣﺸﻐﻮل ﺑﻪ ﻛﺎر ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﺷﻮﻳﺪ، ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺣﻮاس  زود ﺑﻪ دﺳﺖ ﻣﻲ آﻳﺪ .اﻳﻦ ﺿﺮباﻟﻤﺜﻞ ﭼﻴﻨﻲ را از ﻳﺎد ﻧﺒﺮﻳﺪ ﻛﻪ “ﻃﻮﻻﻧﻲ ﺗﺮﻳﻦ  ﻣﺴﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﺑﺎ اوﻟﻴﻦ ﻗﺪم آﻏﺎز ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد.” ﺷﻚ و ﺗﺮدﻳﺪ ﻣﻮﺟﺐ ﺣﻮاس ﭘﺮﺗﻲ ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد و  ﺗﺨﻴﻼت واﻫﻲ اﻳﺠﺎد ﻣﻲ ﻛﻨﺪ .اﺟﺎزه ﻧﺪﻫﻴﺪ ﭼﻴﺰی ﺟﺰ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ذﻫﻦ ﺷﻤﺎ را ﺑﻪ ﺧﻮد  ﻣﺸﻐﻮل ﻛﻨﺪ .ﺗﺼﻤﻴﻢ ﺑﮕﻴﺮﻳﺪ و ﻣﻘﺪار زﻣﺎﻧﻲ را ﺑﺮای ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻣﺸﺨﺺ ﻛﻨﻴﺪ و ﺧﻮد را  ﺑﻪ ﻣﺪت ﺧﺎص زﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺤﺪود ﻛﻨﻴﺪ .ز ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ دﺳﺖ ﻧﻜﺸﻴﺪ و اداﻣﻪ دﻫﻴﺪ اﻣﺎ زﻣﺎن  ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ را در اﻳﻦ زﻣﺎن ا ﺑﻴﺶ از ﺣﺪ ﻃ ﻮﻻﻧﻲ ﻧﻜﻨﻴﺪ. در ﺿﻤﻦ در ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ وﺳﻮاس  ﺑﻪ ﺧﺮج ﻧﺪﻫﻴﺪ و ﻣﺮﺗﺐ ﺑﻪ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺑﺮﻧﮕﺮدﻳﺪ . ﺑﻪ ﺧﻮدﺗﺎن ﺗﻠﻘﻴﻦ ﻛﻨﻴﺪ ﻛﻪ ﻓﺮد  ﺑﺎارادهای ﻫﺴﺘﻴﺪ و ﻣﻲﺗﻮاﻧﻴﺪ ﻫﺮ درﺳﻲ را ﺑﻪ ﺧﻮﺑﻲ ﻳﺎد ﺑﮕﻴﺮﻳﺪ .ﺟﺪی ﺑﺎﺷﻴﺪ و ﺑﺎ  ﻋﻼﻗﻪ و اﻧﮕﻴﺰه ﺑﻪ ﻛﺎر ﺧﻮد ﺑﭙﺮدازﻳﺪ  .


۵-ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ و ﻣﻮﺿﻮع آن

ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﺷﺎﻳﺪ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﺮﻳﻦ ﻓﺎﻛﺘﻮر  اﻳﺠﺎد ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ اﺳﺖ .واﺿﺢ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ در ﺻﻮرت ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻄﻠﺐ ﺣﻮاس ﻣﺎ ﭘﺮت ﻧﻤﻲ ﺷﻮد  .ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ دارﻳﻢ و ﺑﺎ ﻋﻼﻗﻪ و دﻗﺖ ﻛﺎر را اﻧﺠﺎم ﻣﻲ دﻫﻴﻢ و اﻳﻦ ﺑﺴﻴﺎر ﻋﺎﻟﻲ اﺳﺖ  .اﻣﺎ آﻧﭽﻪ اﻣﺮوز ﻣﻮرد ﺳﺆال ﻗﺮار ﻣﻲ ﮔﻴﺮد اﻳﻦ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ در ﻣﺴﻴﺮ درس ﺧﻮاﻧﺪن  ﺑﺮای ﻫﻤﻪ درﺳﻬﺎﻳﻲ وﺟﻮد دارد ﻛﻪ ﺑﻪ آﻧﻬﺎ ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﻣﻨﺪ ﻧﻴﺴﺘﻴﻢ اﻣﺎ ﺑﺎﻳﺪ ﺑﺨﻮاﻧﻴﻢ و  اﻣﺘﺤﺎن ﺑﺪﻫﻴﻢ .واﺿﺢ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ ﻫﻴﭽﻜﺲ ﻧﻤﻲﺗﻮاﻧﺪ اﻳﻨﻬﻤﻪ دروس ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ را دوﺳﺖ  داﺷﺘﻪ ﺑﺎﺷﺪ ﭘﺲ ﺑﺎﻳﺪ ﻋﻼﻗﻪای را در اﻳﻦ ﻣﻮارد در ﺧﻮد اﻳﺠﺎد ﻛﻨﻴﻢ .ﻣﺜﻼً ﻋﻼﻗﻪ  ﺑﻪ رﺷﺘﻪای ﻛﻪ ﻣﻲﺧﻮاﻫﻴﻢ در آﻳﻨﺪه و در داﻧﺸﮕﺎه اداﻣﻪ دﻫﻴﻢ و اﻳﻦ دروس ﻧﻴﺰ  ﻣﺴﻴﺮ رﺳﻴﺪن ﺑﻪ آﻧﻬﺎﺳﺖ. ﻳﻜﻲ دﻳﮕﺮ از راﻫﻬﺎﻳﻲ ﻛﻪ ﻣﻲﺗﻮاﻧﺪ ﺑﻪ ﻣﺎ اﻧﮕﻴﺰه ﺑﺪﻫﺪ،  ﻛﺴﺐ ﻣﻮﻓﻘﻴﺖ اﺳﺖ .اﮔﺮ ﻛﺴﻲ ﺣﺘﻲ در درﺳﻲ ﻛﻪ ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﻣﻨﺪ ﻧﻴﺴﺖ، ﻧﻤﺮه ی ﺧﻮﺑ ﻲ ﻛﺴﺐ  ﻛﻨﺪ و در اﻣﺘﺤﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻮﻓﻖ ﺷﻮد، ﻳﻘﻴﻨﺎً ﺑﺪﻧﺒﺎل اداﻣﻪ ی ﻛﺎر و ﻳﺎدﮔﻴﺮی ﺧﻮاﻫﺪ رﻓﺖ  و ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﻣﻨﺪ ﺧﻮاﻫﺪ ﺷﺪ زﻳﺮا ﺑﻪ ﺧﻮدی ﺧﻮد ﻣﻮﻓﻘﻴﺖ زﻳﺒﺎ و دوﺳﺖ داﺷﺘﻨﻲ اﺳﺖ .ﭘﺲ  ﺑﻪ ﻫﺪف ﻧﻬﺎﻳﻲ ﺧﻮد ﻓﻜﺮ ﻛﻨﻴﺪ و ﺗﻼش ﻛﻨﻴﺪ در ﺗﻤﺎم دروس و ﺑﺨﺼﻮص دروﺳﻲ ﻛﻪ ﭼﻨﺪان  ﻋﻼﻗﻪای ﺑﻪ آﻧﻬﺎ ﻧﺪارﻳﺪ، ﺑﺮای ﻳ ﻜﺒﺎر ﻫﻢ ﻛﻪ ﺷﺪه ﻣﻮﻓﻘﻴﺖ ﻛﺴﺐ ﻛﻨﻴﺪ .

۶-ﺑﮕﻮﻳﻴﺪ ﻧﻪ

اﺟﺰاه ﻧﺪﻫﻴﺪ دوﺳﺘﺎن و ﻋﻮاﻣﻞ ﺑﻴﺮوﻧﻲ  زﻣﺎن و ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪ رﻳﺰی ﺷﻤﺎ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺗﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﺧﻮد ﻗﺮار دﻫﻨﺪ .وﻗﺘﻲ ﺗﺼﻤﻴﻢ ﻣﻲ ﮔﻴﺮﻳﺪ و  ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪ رﻳﺰی ﻣﻲ ﻛﻨﻴﺪ، ﺑﻪ ﺳﺎﻳﺮ ﻋﻮاﻣﻞ ﺑﻴﺮوﻧﻲ “ﻧﻪ” ﺑﮕﻮﻳﻴﺪ .درﺳﺖ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ ﺣﻀﻮر  در ﮔﺮوه ﻫﻤﺴﺎﻻن ﻣﺆﺛﺮ اﺳﺖ و ﺣﺘﻲ ﺑﻪ ﻟﺤﺎظ ﺷﺨﺼﻲ ﺑﺮای ﺷﻤﺎ ﺑﺴﻴﺎر ﻣﻔﻴﺪ ﻣﻲﺑﺎﺷﺪ  اﻣﺎ اﻳﻦ ﻧﺒﺎﻳﺪ ﺑﺎﻋﺚ ﺷﻮد ﻛﻪ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪ ﻫﺎی ﺷﻤﺎ ﺟﺪی ﮔﺮﻓﺘﻪ ﻧﺸﻮد .
ﺷﻤﺎ ﺑﺮﻧﺎ ﻣﻪ دار ﻳﺪ و ﺑﺎﻳﺪ اﺟﺮا ﻛﻨﻴﺪ. 


۷-ﻳﺎدداﺷﺖ ﺑﺮداری ﻫﻨﮕﺎم ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ

ﻳﺎدداﺷﺖﺑﺮداری در ﻫﻨﮕﺎم ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﺑﺎﻋﺚ  ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺣﻮا س و ﺑﻬﺘﺮ ﺑﻪ ﺧﺎﻃﺮ ﺳﭙﺮدن ﻣﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد .اﻳﻦ ﻛﺎر اﮔﺮ ﺑﺪرﺳﺘﻲ اﻧﺠﺎم  ﺷﻮد، ﻛﺎری ﻓﻌﺎﻻﻧﻪ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﺮﻳﻦ اﺛﺮ آن ﺑﺮ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ی ﺷﻤﺎ اﻳﺠﺎد ﻓﻌﺎﻟﻴﺖ و  درﮔﻴﺮ ﻛﺮدن ﺷﻤﺎ ﺑﺎ ﻣﻮﺿﻮع ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻣﻲﺑﺎﺷﺪ و ﻫﻤﻴﻦ اﻣﺮ اﻳﺠﺎد ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ در ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ  را ﻣﻮﺟﺐ ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮد . ﻫﻤﺎﻫﻨﮕﻲ ﭼﺸﻢ و ﻣﻐﺰ و ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺐ اﻳﻦ دو ﺑﺎ ﻗﻮه ی ﻻﻣﺴﻪ در ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻦ  ﻧﻮﻋﻲ ﻳﺎدﮔﻴﺮی ﭼﻨﺪﺑﻌﺪی را اﻳﺠﺎد ﻣﻲ ﻛﻨﺪ ﻛﻪ ﻛﻴﻔﻴﺖ ﻓﻬﻢ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ و ﺳﺮﻋﺖ ﻳﺎدﮔﻴﺮی  را ﺗﺎ ﻣﻴﺰان ﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﺗﻮﺟﻬﻲ اﻓﺰاﻳﺶ ﻣﻲ دﻫﺪ  .


۸-ﺑﻪ دﻧﺒﺎل ﺳﻜﻮت ﻣﻄﻠﻖ ﻧﺒﺎﺷﻴﺪ.

ﻳﻜﻲ از ﺑﺎورﻫﺎی ﻧﺎدرﺳﺖ در زﻣﻴﻨﻪ آن اﺳﺖ  ﻛﻪ ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ در ﻓﻀﺎی ﻛﺎﻣﻼً ﺳﺎﻛﺖ و آرام اﺗﻔﺎق    ی ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﻣﻲاﻓﺘﺪ ﺣﺎل آﻧﻜﻪ  ﭼﻨﻴﻦ ﻧﻴﺴﺖ .واﺿﺢ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ ﻳﻚ ﻣﺤﻴﻂ ﭘﺮ ﺳﺮوﺻﺪا ﺑﺮای ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻣﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﻧﻴﺴﺖ اﻣﺎ اﻳﻦ  ﺑﻪ ﻣﻌﻨﻲ ﺳﻜﻮت ﻣﻄﻠﻖ ﻧﻤﻲﺑﺎﺷﺪ .ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﻛﻨﻴﺪ ﻛﻪ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﺑﺮ وﺟﻮد ﭼﻨﻴﻦ ﻣﻜﺎن ﻛﺎﻣﻼً  آراﻣﻲ ﻛﻪ ﭘﻴﺪا ﻛﺮدن آن در ﺷﻜﻞ اﻣﺮوزی زﻧﺪﮔﻲ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺴﻴﺎر ﻣﺸﻜﻞ اﺳﺖ، ﺗﻜﻠﻴﻔﻲ را  ﺑﺮ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺗﺤﻤﻴﻞ ﻣﻲ ﻛﻨﺪ ﻛﻪ از اﻧﺠﺎم آن ﻋﺎﺟﺰﻳﺪ و اﻳﻦ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺷﻤﺎ ﻳﻚ ﻓﻜﺮ داﺋﻢ را  ﺑﺮای ﺧﻮد اﻳﺠﺎد ﻛﺮدهاﻳﺪ ﻛﻪ ﭼﺮا ﻣﻦ ﻧﻤﻲﺗﻮاﻧﻢ اﻳﻦ ﻓﻀﺎ را اﻳﺠﺎد ﻛﻨﻢ و اﻳﻦ ﻓﻜﺮ  ﻫﻤﺎن ﺗﻔﻜﺮ ﻣﻨﻔﻲ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺷﻤﺎ را ﻣﻴﮕﻴﺮد .ﭘﺲ ﺑﺎ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﺑﻪ داﺷﺘﻪ ﻫﺎﻳﺘﺎن  ﺑﻬﺘﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﺤﻴﻂ را ﺑﺮﮔﺰﻳﻨﻴﺪ.

----------


## Saeed735

*چهارم مهارتهای مرور که تا کنکور خودم فقط یکی دوتا شو میگم:*


1-وقتی یه درسی رو خوندی و تموم شدی قبل از این که بری سراغ درس دیگه این درسو مرور کن و برو به این شکل که چشاتو میبندی و تو 5 دقیقه همه چیزایی که خوندیو تو ذهنت مرور میکنی(تقریبا همه جا میگن)



2-مرور شبانگاهی:چون شب ذهن تو حالت خاصی قرار داره مرور باعث تثبیت مطالب میشه امروز هر چی رو که خوندی شب وقتی میخای بری تو تخت خواب مرور کن بعد برو این هم به صورت چشم بسته انجام بشه بعد اتمام مرور اگه احساس کردی نکته ای یادت رفته برو جزوتو باز کن و نکته رو نگاه کن (این کار به هیچ وجه وسط مرور صورت نگیره)

----------


## Saeed735

سوال دیگه ای بود بگو......ممنون

----------


## arman4133

> سوال دیگه ای بود بگو......ممنون


ممنون به خاطر راهنمایی... مشکل من اینه که همش یادم میره کلا نمیدونم چیکار کنم تستا یادم نره

----------


## Saeed735

> ممنون به خاطر راهنمایی... مشکل من اینه که همش یادم میره کلا نمیدونم چیکار کنم تستا یادم نره


گفتم که مرور مهمه من مرورو واسه همون گفتم

----------


## E R F A N

سلام اقا سعید به نظرتون کتاب زبان فارسی  هامون سبطی ارزش خوندن داره؟  اصلا وقت خوندنش هست یا ارزش داره اینقدر براش وقت گذاشت؟ گاج موضوعی دارم ولی زبان فارسی اموزش نداره.

----------


## alishendi

> سلام اقا سعید به نظرتون کتاب زبان فارسی  هامون سبطی ارزش خوندن داره؟  اصلا وقت خوندنش هست یا ارزش داره اینقدر براش وقت گذاشت؟ گاج موضوعی دارم ولی زبان فارسی اموزش نداره.


ببخشید . شما از کاربر بالایی پرسیدید ولی گفتم منم نظرمو بدم .
زبان فارسی نشر دریافت واقعا کتاب بینظیریست و نیاز دانش آموز رو کاملا برطرفف میکنه و تورو به درس علاقمند میکنه . از نظر کیفیت و محتوا هم که هیچی نگم بهتره . ولی اگه کنکوری 94 هستید الان وقت مناسبی نیست برا خوندنش مخصوصا که با یکبار خوندنم نمیشه فول باشی و حدا اقل باید یه بار دوره کرده باشی . ولی اگه میخوای تستای زبان فارسی کنکور رو از دست ندی لقمه مهر و ماه بخر . من خودم ندارم اما چند روز پیش دوستم سر امتحان آورده بود گرفتم و سریع یه چند ورق زدم . اون هم کتاب خوبیه ، به جامعیت دریافت نیست ولی خوبه .

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام اقا سعید به نظرتون کتاب زبان فارسی  هامون سبطی ارزش خوندن داره؟  اصلا وقت خوندنش هست یا ارزش داره اینقدر براش وقت گذاشت؟ گاج موضوعی دارم ولی زبان فارسی اموزش نداره.


برای امسال نه برای سال بعد خوبه....در ضمن من چند تا کتاب گفتم اولشم گفتم انتخاب با خودتونه

----------


## Penintent

> *سوم:روشهای ایجاد  تمرکز و همینطور برقراری شرایط مطالعه خوبه:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> داﺷﺘﻦ  ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ  ﻳﻚ ﻣ ﻬﺎرت اﺳﺖ و اﻳﺠﺎد ﻣﻬﺎرت  در وﺟﻮد ﻫﺮﻛﺴﻲ ﻣﺤﺘﺎج اﺳﺘﻔﺎده از ﺗﻜﻨﻴﻚ ﻫﺎﺳﺖ .ﻣﻬﻤﺘﺮﻳﻦ ﺗﻜﻨﻴﻚ اﻳﺠﺎد ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ  ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ی ﻓﻌﺎل اﺳﺖ. ﻫﻴﭻ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﻛﺮدهاﻳﺪ ﻛﻪ ﻫﻴﭻ  داﻧﺶ آﻣﻮزی در ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ی  رﻳﺎﺿﻴﺎت و ﺣﻞ ﻣﺴﺄﻟﻪ ﻫﺎ ﺑﺎ ﻣﺸﻜﻞ ﻋﺪم ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﻣﻮاﺟﻪ ﻧﻴﺴﺖ .اﻳﻦ ﺑﺪان دﻟﻴﻞ اﺳﺖ ﻛﻪ  ﻫﻨﮕﺎم ﺣﻞ ﻣﺴﺄﻟﻪ ﺷﻤﺎ درﮔﻴ ﺮ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻫﺴﺘﻴﺪ اﻣﺎ در ﻫﻨﮕﺎم ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ی ﺻﺮف و  اﺻﻄﻼﺣﺎً ﺣﻔﻆ ﻛﺮدن اﻳﻦ درﮔﻴﺮی وﺟﻮد ﻧﺪارد .ﺑﺮای آﻧﻜﻪ اﻳﻦ ﺗﻤﺮﻛﺰ در دروس  اﺻﻄﻼﺣﺎً ﺣﻔﻈﻲ ﻧﻴﺰ اﻳﺠﺎد ﺷﻮد و ﺣﺘﻲ در دروس رﻳﺎﺿﻲ و  …ﻧﻴﺰ ﺗﻘﻮﻳﺖ ﮔﺮدد، ﺑﺎﻳﺪ  ﺗﻼش ﻛﻨﻴﻢ ﺗﺎ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ی ﺧﻮد را ﻓﻌﺎل ﻧﻤﺎﻳﻴﻢ و ﺧﻮد را درﮔﻴﺮ اﻳﻦ ﻣﻮﺿﻮع ﻛﻨﻴﻢ  .ﺑﺮای اﻳﺠﺎد درﮔﻴﺮی در ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ در ﺗﻤﺎﻣﻲ زﻣﺎﻧﻬﺎ و ﺗﻤﺎﻣﻲ دروس ﺗﻜﻨﻴﻚ ﻫﺎی زﻳﺮ  ﺑﺴﻴﺎر ﻣﻔﻴﺪ واﻗﻊ ﺧﻮاﻫﻨﺪ ﺷﺪ  :
> 
> 
> ۱-ﻃﺮح ﺳﺆال
> ...


سعید جان عالی بود...
 :Y (467):

----------

